# Frage (kontrollprogramm)



## DonPanse (15. Januar 2005)

ich wollt ma fragen wo ich ein ``kontrollprogramm´´ herbekomm das mir anzeigt wie viel daten (die größe) ich im internet verbrauche .... weil unser nachbar jetzt ne 10GB flat gemacht hat und er keine lust hat immer auf dem ruter (fritzbox) nachzugucken wieviel ich verbrauht habe


----------

